

RIP Billy Mays - Death of the legendary salesman broke on Twitter - ABrandt
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/abraham/detail?entry_id=42657

======
ABrandt
I know this is slightly off-topic for HN, but I feel that many here could
learn from the man's life. His passing robs us of a salesman who had perfected
the art. No, you shouldn't go scream at people to use your app, but you can
find a style of sales that is in sync with your personality like Billy did.

~~~
zach
FWIW, I think the YC consensus is that he's no "peeler guy," a real market
hacker:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463746>

